# Zero Nitrates



## tgkink1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I set this tank up on 01/08/14. I have had zero nitrate readings since day one. I use API Master Test Kit. The expiration date on the bottles are 2018. The plants are doing good. Is this something to be concerned about? If so what should I do to correct the problem?


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

My soil-based tanks always test 0's for all forms of nitrogen so nothing I would consider abnormal.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Not uncommon in a heavily planted tank, especially since you also have floating plants that have access to higher PAR and unlimited CO2.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey tgkink1, welcome to APC!

The 0 nitrate reading might be because the plants are taking it all up like Tugg mentioned (in which case you probably want to dose a little more), or it might be because the test kit itself is not being used accurately or the drops aren't coming out correctly from the bottles, etc (in which case you'd need a new test kit). Test kits aren't 100% accurate and should be calibrated by adding a known amount of nitrates to a known amount of water then testing it to see if the reading matches the calculated amount.

You can easily do the calculations by clicking on the "Fertilator" top left of the page and entering the volume of your test bottle and how much nitrate you added.

If you need more help on calibrating let us know and we'll give you step by step instructions.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

If you do a calibration, make sure to use Distilled or RODI water. Tap water will have an unknown amount and other chemicals to skew the reading so it can't be used.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Good point! Yes you need RO or DI.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

If the tank has incoming nitrogen such as the protein in fish food then there is some nitrogen for the plants, but they are using it all up. If there are root tabs with nitrogen then zero nitrate is a hint that the fertilizer tablets are not releasing N to the water, or else the plants are removing it as fast as they release it. 
If you have root tablets, then do not worry about zero NO3 in the water. If not, then think about dosing a small amount. Might also need other ferts, too.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Could also mention that Seachem Prime water conditioner will interfere with API nitrate and ammonia tests.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/36940-no3-test-showed-0-right-after.html

I usually use small plastic medicine syringes for extracting tank water, dosing, etc. I've noticed that I always get drastically lower readings on the API nitrate and ammonia tests if I extract the water using the same syringe I usually use for dosing Prime. I always flush the syringe 4-5 times with water after dosing and allow it to dry, so I was a bit surprised when I realized what was going on with my tests.


----------



## SBS (Feb 26, 2013)

I wouldn't trust the nitrate test and I personally don't test at all but dosing a tiny bit of nitrate to achieve a low ppm like 1ppm or so which would ensure nitrate is never really 0 will not harm at all and should not affect the tank in a bad way (especially if you have plants like anubias/java fern on wood which may or may not have access to enough nitrate)


----------



## tgkink1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank all for your input. I ordered a bottle of Seachem Nitrogen and will give it a try. I also ordered a CO2 drop checker. My CO2 always checks low using the charts. My KH is at 5 and my PH is at 7.5. so I may start dosing with Excel.


----------



## SBS (Feb 26, 2013)

If you start dosing excel you need to have on hand all fertilisers required, not just nitrate as the demands of the plants will vastly increase. I definitely would not bother if your tank is doing well. If it's not, then the issue might be different.



> My CO2 always checks low using the charts. My KH is at 5 and my PH is at 7.5. so I may start dosing with Excel.


You can't calculate the co2 like this, it means nothing using your Kh and Ph values.
Excel will not record on a drop checker. It's not a CO2 source, it's a different sort of carbon some plants take up as an alternative to co2 but to other plants excel is toxic and kills them. It's a disinfectant, and in high amounts is toxic to everything in the tank. It has no business on a daily basis except for as an algaecide as it's toxic to certain algae species too.


----------



## tgkink1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I ordered the drop checker to give me an idea of where my CO2 level is + or -. I don't want to start dosing ferts or using CO2. I'm trying to keep this tank as low tech as possible. I'd turn off the filter except for a relatively high fish load at this time. I used Excel one time when I had a few spots of green spot algae on the glass and a little green dust algae on the corner glass. It worked great. I think my lights were to bright. I replaced them with lower wattage and have had no more algae problems.


----------

